# С наступающим Рождеством!



## Matryoshka

Как сказать "С наступающим Рождеством!" по-английски и по-французски?
Мои попытки:
Английский: Happy upcoming Christmas!
Французский: Joyeux Noel à venir!


----------



## Vadim K

Они не говорят "с наступающим". Это - выражение русского языка.

По-английски: Merry Christmas.
По-французски: Joyeux Noël.


----------



## rusita preciosa

Vadim K said:


> Они не говорят "с наступающим".



Хочу добавить, что Merry Christmas / Joyeux Noël говорят и до Рождества и после.


----------



## Matryoshka

Ну, они может и не говорят, а я говорю. Многие мои англо и франко говорящие друзья очень чувствительны к разницам между культурами, и им было бы интересно, если бы я смогла сказать, а потом и объяснить, фразу С наступающим Рождеством!, которую я бы употребляла сегодня. Они очень стараются быть вежливыми к другим культурам, и многие оценили бы эту тонкость. 
Они меня все спрашивают про традиции и т.д.


----------



## Rosett

"Bonne année|Joyeux Noël qui arrive!"
Так можно сказать по-французски.

2016, l'année du sourire ! – Mon Beau ...
Jan 5, 2016 - Plus que jamais, plus sincèrement que toutes les années précédentes , je vous souhaite à toutes une *bonne année qui arrive*.

carte noel maternelle, primaire gratuite a imprimer - pere noel - Gratuit Imprimer
... Noël, et en recevant une belle carte de Noël maternelle, primaire, ils auront leur petit rêve d' enfance pour passer ce *joyeux Noël qui arrive*.

По-английски, хотя так и не поздравляют, вы можете, тем не менее, сказать вполне корректно: "Merry Christmas coming in!"

Tale of Eternity: And Other Poems - Page 181 - Google Books Result
... With sounds that made the silence solemner, And weird hands pointing to far other times ; Talking of *merry Christmas coming in* ;


----------



## Vadim K

Matryoshka said:


> Ну, они может и не говорят, а я говорю. Многие мои англо и франко говорящие друзья очень чувствительны к разницам между культурами, и им было бы интересно, если бы я смогла сказать, а потом и объяснить, фразу С наступающим Рождеством!, которую я бы употребляла сегодня. Они очень стараются быть вежливыми к другим культурам, и многие оценили бы эту тонкость.
> Они меня все спрашивают про традиции и т.д.



Это не тонкость, это непонимание того, что в каждом языке приняты свои разговорные штампы, и пытаться дословно переводить разговорные штампы русского языка на английский или французский ни к чему хорошему не приведет. Поэтому если Вы хотите сохранить словосочетание "_с наступающим_", на мой взгляд, Вам необходимо поздравить Ваших друзей на русском языке, а потом объяснить тонкости на английском или французском. Тем более, если Вы их хотите поздравить с православным рождеством, который они не празднуют. На мой взгляд, попытка дословно перевести фразу "_с наступающим Рождеством_" будет аналогична попытке перевести дословно фразу "_Да ничего вроде как бы так_" в ответ на вопрос "_Как дела?_"


----------



## Q-cumber

В принципе, "Happy upcoming Christmas " вполне допустимо, как мне кажется.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Happy or Merry Christmas. The наступающий is irrelevant (as Vadim K said in #2).


----------



## Rosett

Enquiring Mind said:


> Happy or Merry Christmas. The наступающий is irrelevant (as Vadim K said in #2).


TS specifically explained they are seeking how to add some Russian flavor to the standard greeting in BE.


----------



## Awwal12

Rosett said:


> TS specifically explained they are seeking how to add some Russian flavor to the standard greeting in BE.


But I'm afraid that flavor would be interpreted just as bad English, and otherwise not understood at all.
While Russians put a great deal of attention to the fact that some special day (like the New Year or someone's birthday) is yet to come, happens today or has passed, in English-speaking cultures it isn't so. And if you intend to congratulate someone with the "upcoming Christmas", it should be accompanied with an explicit cultural comment at least.


----------



## Q-cumber

Awwal12 said:


> But I'm afraid that flavor would be interpreted just as bad English, and otherwise not understood at all.
> While Russians put a great deal of attention to the fact that some special day (like the New Year or someone's birthday) is yet to come, happens today or has passed, in English-speaking cultures it isn't so. And if you intend to congratulate someone with the "upcoming Christmas", it should be accompanied with an explicit cultural comment at least.


'As Russians say...'


----------



## Awwal12

Q-cumber said:


> 'As Russians say...'


Yes, but it won't be understood WHY they say it so anyway, unless explained further. Because it's far from being obvious.


----------



## loylick

How about:  "Merry Cristmas Eve!"


----------



## volo

Здравствуйте! 

Французский язык не знает формулы "С наступающим рождеством", но можно обходить эту трудность говоря "A l'approche de Noël, je fais des voeux de...". 
В любом случе глагол arriver не подходит здесь, лучше "approcher".


----------



## Matryoshka

volo said:


> Здравствуйте!
> 
> Французский язык не знает формулы "С наступающим рождеством", но можно обходить эту трудность говоря "A l'approche de Noël, je fais des voeux de...".
> В любом случе глагол arriver не подходит здесь, лучше "approcher".


Thank you! That's helpful


----------



## Assiduous student

You could say, ahead of Christmas, "I hope you have a nice Christmas", and then it is clear that Christmas has not yet arrived. But as people have stated here, there is no need to translate наступающий and you will tie yourself in knots trying to get the exact wording across. Also - although not a translation - you could ask "are you all ready for Christmas?" This asks whether everything necessary has been bought etc, and is said in similar circumstances. (You don't really want to know all the details of their Xmas preparations.)


----------



## Okkervil

Что там с "наступающим",  иной раз можно услышать поздравление и с "прошедшим Рождеством".  
И это несколько осложняет перевод, тут уже простым "I hope you enjoyed..." не всегда отделаешься.


----------



## Assiduous student

Оккервил, я сам бы говорил "I hope you had a nice Christmas" вместо "I hope you enjoyed your Christmas". Дело в том, что нельзя переводить фразы которые слишком сильно отражают культуру определенной страны - а то получилтся неловко. До Рождества, говорим have a nice Christmas, после него I hope you had a nice Christmas, и как общее приветствие Merry Christmas, и это возможно чуть-чуть перед Рождеством или чуть-чуть позже. Может быть, связано с этим какое-то русское суеверие -- русские говорят, что абсолютно нельзя говорить "с Новым Годом" до Нового Года - а то....?  а то, что случиться? а то, к несчастью???? А также к несчастью когда чёрный кот пересечёт твою дорогу.... У нас нет суеверия, по которому надо говорить только "с наступающим Х".


----------



## Assiduous student

Раньше, до Рождественского периода был Адвент (приход Христа) - и может быть двести лет назад не говорили Merry Christmas в середине Адвента. И само Рождество продлилось 12 дней вплоть до Богоявления, 6ого января. Значит, можно было говорить Merry Christmas целых двенадцать дней. А новый год, по-мимо Шотландии (где отмечают новый год как Hogmanay), не был очень важный праздник - фактически в Англии отмечали the Feast of the Circumcision of Christ, Обрезание Христа, в тот день, тк он является восьмым днем после Рождества. И даже был период в английской истории, когда вообще не было никакого нового года первого января. Это потому, что началом года считалось 25ое марта, день в который ангел Гавриил сообщил о зачатии Христа (Благовещение, 9 месяцев до Рождества). Например, обезглавливание короля Charles I случилось 30 января 1649 года, но в старых книгах говорят 30 января 1648, или даже 30 января 1648/9, так мы знали что на европейском материке у них был новый год 1ого января, но для нас настоящее начало года было 25ое марта. Тогда, не было никакого Happy New Year, a только Рождество 25ого дек., и потом Богоявление 6ого янв. и постом Благовещение 25ого марта.


----------



## Maroseika

Assiduous student said:


> Может быть, связано с этим какое-то русское суеверие -- русские говорят, что абсолютно нельзя говорить "с Новым Годом" до Нового Года - а то....?


Причина не в суеверии. Просто поздравляют с событием, которое уже произошло или происходит. Поэтому поздравление с Новым годом за несколько минут до или в течение следующего дня после него звучит естественно, а за несколько дней до или через несколько дней после - странно. Поэтому обычно говорят (с наступающим" или с "наступившим", "с прошедшими праздниками" и т.п.
Суеверие, однако, существует в отношении дня рождения. Поздравлять заранее не принято.
Но всё это касается в основном живого общения. Ранее в письмах и сейчас в формальной переписке поздравление за несколько дней до Нового года или дня рождения - в порядке вещей (поскольку неизвестно точно, когда будет получено письмо).


----------



## Assiduous student

Спасибо за объяснение, Маросейка. У нас тоже не принято поздравлять с днем рождения заранее - как вы уже сказали, странно звучит, но можно говорить best wishes for your birthday next week.


----------



## Okkervil

Assiduous student said:


> Оккервил, я сам бы говорил "I hope you had a nice Christmas" вместо "I hope you enjoyed your Christmas".


 А в чём тонкость?


Assiduous student said:


> после него I hope you had a nice Christmas


Вы можете сказать I hope you had a nice Christmas человеку, о котором вы знаете, что он провел праздники не лучшим образом (болезнь, потеря близких и т.п.)?


----------



## Assiduous student

Okkervil said:


> А в чём тонкость?



нет разницы, но мне кажется мы так говорим



Okkervil said:


> Вы можете сказать I hope you had a nice Christmas человеку, о котором вы знаете, что он провел праздники не лучшим образом (болезнь, потеря близких и т.п.)?



Нет.... если ты знаешь что их ребёнок умер прям в Рождесто, 25ого декабря, зачем ты бы спросил, было ли у них приятное Рождество?


----------

